
Intel Displays 10nm Wafer, Commits to 10nm ‘Falcon Mesa’ FPGAs - mcone
https://www.anandtech.com/show/11850/intel-displays-10nm-wafer-commits-to-10nm-falcon-mesa-fpgas
======
chclau
Direct link to falcon mesa fact sheet:
[https://newsroom.intel.com/newsroom/wp-
content/uploads/sites...](https://newsroom.intel.com/newsroom/wp-
content/uploads/sites/11/2017/09/falcon-mesa-intel-tmg-china-event-fact-
sheet.pdf)

(as posted at reddit by ProgrammableGatorade)

